# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Lethes Reef

## José Passos Campainha

*ACTUALIZADO EM 02-11-2010*

Eis a configuração do meu reef de 200 litros.

*Montagem:* 9 de Setembro de 2006.

*Dimensões:* Aqua - 100(c)x50(a)x40(l) = 200 litros brutos
                         Espessura vidro  10 mm
                         Sump  63x50 (nível de água em funcionamento  30 cm)x40 = 75,6 litros
                         Espessura vidro  8 mm

*Iluminação:* 234w totais, distribuídos por dois reflectores com 3 lâmpadas T5 cada, de 39w.
                  - *Distribuição das Lâmpadas*: 3 ATI Blue Spezial 15.000K; 2 ATI Blue Plus 20.000K Trifosfórico; 1 azul actinica 20.0000K.        


*Bomba de retorno:* EHEIM 2400 l/h

*Aquecimento:* Jager 150w

*Controle temperatura:* Termómetro Sera Precision

*Circulação:*

- Duas Seio Wave Marea, 3200 l/h (6400 l/h no total)
- Uma  	Vibration Pump WaveMaker SunSun, 5000 l/h

Total de circulação no aquário: 11400 l/h.

- O sistema de retorno, em tubos de PVC, também origina quatro correntes: duas laterais inferiores, que ficam por detrás da RV, e duas laterais superiores.

*Escumador:*

- Marca JAD, auxiliado por uma bomba de turbina de agulhas e injector de ar AquaMedic Oceanrunner PH 2500, agora equipada com _mesh_.

*Substrato:*

- DSB: Areia de coral, com 10 cm de altura.

*Rocha:*

- 18,5 kg Rocha viva (Indonésia, Fiji e outras proveniência)
- 13 kg Rocha morta (troncos e placas coral morto), já colonizada

*Temperatura:* 26ºC 

*Densidade salina:*1.024

*Montagem:* 9 de Setembro de 2006.

*Seres Vivos:* - Actualizado em 15-09-2009

- *Peixes*

- 1 Gramma loreto
- 1 Zebrasoma flavescens
- 1 Paracanthurus hepatus
- 1 Ecsenius bicolor
- 1 Pseudocheilinus hexataenia

*Corais:*

- Sinularia flexibis
- Palythoas sp.
- Lobophytum sp.
- Zoanthus sp. Cores: verdes, azuis, laranja e lilás
- Pachyclavularia sp. (Green Star Polyp)
- Discosomas sp.
- Actinodiscus sp.
- Sinularia dura
- Sarcophyton sp.
- Rodacthis verde fluorescente
- Acroporas
- Pocillopora damicornis
- Tubastrea aurea

*Invertebrados:*

- Calcinus elegans (caranguejo eremita patas azuis);
- Paguristes cadenati (caranguejo eremita patas vermelhas);
- Clibanarius sp. (caranguejo eremita patas verdes)
- Nassários da nossa costa;
-

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Espero comentários.


Puxa!!! Ninguém diz nada???!!! :Admirado:

----------


## David Lemos

Boas Passos! Parece que estas xenias estao se a dar bem.... :Coradoeolhos:  
Olha so te falta cobrir esses tubos com mais rochas e ficas bem servido ( e isso antes de por mais vivos, para nao teres problemas )
Ve se consegues tirar fotos aos peixes, em particular o wrasse para animar o pessoal  :SbOk2:  
Abraços

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas Passos! Parece que estas xenias estao se a dar bem.... 
> Olha so te falta cobrir esses tubos com mais rochas e ficas bem servido ( e isso antes de por mais vivos, para nao teres problemas )
> Ve se consegues tirar fotos aos peixes, em particular o wrasse para animar o pessoal  
> Abraços


Viva, David:

Para cobrir os tubos estou a pensar colocar RM (troncos) e até prendê-los com abraçadeiras plásticas, embora a alga coralina já começasse a colonizar a espuma que cobre os tubos.

De momento a minha preocupação, e que dá mal aspecto ao aqua, são as
algas castanhas/cianobactérias. Tenho uma equipa de limpeza reforçada, enviada desde Portimão, pelo Filipe Simões, e espero que dê conta do serviço. Senão, recorro a métodos mais eficazes: adição de suplementos.

Também tenho alguns pólipos de coral, demasiado pequenos para fotografar, que ainda não consegui identificar.

Quanto ao Green Wrasse (_Halichoeres chloropterus_), logo que ele volte a aparecer de umas férias escondido algures no substrato, vou ver se lhe tiro umas fotos. É um peixe espectacular e pacífico, mas só tem um contra: come os eremitas patas brancas.

----------


## David Lemos

O melhor suplemento que tens contra as cyanos, sao as TPA s semanais, tu vais ver é radical :Vitoria:  
Nao uses nenhum produto no teu aqua alem do kalk... conselho qu te todos os experientes dao....
Abraços

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> O melhor suplemento que tens contra as cyanos, sao as TPA s semanais


Já estou a tratar disso. TPAs semanais com água de Carreço - Praia do "Olho Marinho", classificada, desde há quase 10 anos, "Praia Dourada".  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas Vianenses...  
Eu uso agua dessa praia, ponta sul, sempre impecavel.
Contra as cianobacterias  são necessarias duas coisa:
 1- tpa frequente
 2- paciencia
 Olha para o teu aqua como um bonsai... tudo leva o seu tempo.
 Não uses productos, nada que não venha do mar
Quando usas um medicamento para a dor de cabeça eles da-te cabo do estomago...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

*Boas.

Cá estão novas fotos do meu aquário...

Espero comentários!*

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Não colocaste as fotos :Admirado: 

Ok, já percebi. Sorry!

Boa continuação

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Nesta actualização já estão as duas Seio Wave Marea, 3200 l/h cada, e os tubos centrais cobertos com RM.

Em termos de layout está concluído. Agora será evoluir, naturalmente, e introduzir mais um corais moles e mais dois a três peixes.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Está com bom aspecto, José.
Notam-se ainda algumas diatomáceas, mas com o tempo há-de limpar.
Parece-me que as bombas (especialmente a do lado direito) estão um pouco apontadas para baixo, quando deviam estar na horizontal. É assim, ou impressão minha ?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Quem o viu e quem o vê...
Continua José que estás no bom caminho. :SbOk3:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Está com bom aspecto, José.
> Notam-se ainda algumas diatomáceas, mas com o tempo há-de limpar.
> Parece-me que as bombas (especialmente a do lado direito) estão um pouco apontadas para baixo, quando deviam estar na horizontal. É assim, ou impressão minha ?


Boas, João:

Com as TPAs semanais e alguma paciência hão-de desaparecer.

Realmente apontei as bombas para baixo, com o objectivo de me fazer circular a água por detrás e entre a RV.

*Devo posicionar a circulação na horizontal?*

----------


## João M Monteiro

Acho preferível

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Quem o viu e quem o vê...
> Continua José que estás no bom caminho.


Boas, Luís:

Obrigado pelo incentivo. Aprendo com os erros e vou emendando... O facto de ter errado não me desgosta muito, porque, para além de ter ganho experiência e ter-me esforçado para corrigir, não teve consequências a nível de baixas de vivos, à excepção do _Ocellaris_ que acabou por morrer, mas parasitado com flagelados intestinais (hexamita). Ainda lhe fiz o tratamento com _Flagyl_, mas não tive sucesso... :Icon Cry:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola jose :Olá:  
preparado???? :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire:  
gosto bastante do layout :Pracima:   :Vitoria:  
o que nao me agrada, é a rocha que esta mais elevada :Prabaixo:  , mesmo estando ali para tapar os tubos eu tirava-a :Cool:  pois para alem de estar a cortar a circulacao, desiquilibra o layout.
em relacao a iluminacao sou adepto dos hqi, :yb665:  + as t5.
nao e que esteja mal, mas
eu punha uma calha dessas com, 1 actinica e a outra branca e punha 2 focos de 70w devido ao comprimento.
pelas fotos parece que tens pouca circulacao a tona d´água, tenta fazer com que a bomba de retorno te ajude nessa tarefa. no meu caso tenho as ligacoes com mangueira, e nas pontas coloquei dobras de plastico 90° para fazerem a funcao de remexer a superficie. aponta-as para a frente para espalhar a corrente no vidro frontal, pois de lado tens as wawe.
utilizando a bomba de retorno para circulacao a superficie ficas com 1x2400+ 2x3200= 8.800litros/hora
em relacao a pergunta se as bombas devem de estar na horizontal, na minha opiniao sim.
resumindo:
bomba de retorno a dar movimentacao a tona de agua (2x / 2 sentidos), tendo sempre em atencao as faltas de luz, por causa das inundacoes,  as pontas devem sair da agua antes da sump transbordar(e sempre bom lembrar).
as wave, se achares que tens pouca circulacao a superficie deixas uma em cada lado do aqua a niveis difrentes e uma a apontar ligeiramente para cima.
abraco
ingo barao

----------


## Ingo Barao

esqueci-me de mencionar que colocaria o fundo a preto pois realca as cores dos corais e peixes :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> esqueci-me de mencionar que colocaria o fundo a preto pois realca as cores dos corais e peixes


Boas, Ingo:

Obrigado pelas dicas. São pormenores importantes que tenderei a corrigir e/ou melhorar.

Quanto ao fundo, já tinha pensado nisso, mas tenho dúvidas quanto ao azul ou ao preto...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Só mais uma nota quanto à circulação: penso que não necessitarás de mexer as saídas do retorno, até para não perderes o efeito estético que procuraste com essa configuração. Se colocares as duas wave marea a fazer as grandes diagonais do aquário, na horizontal, ficará bem e resolve a questão detectada pelo Ingo

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Só mais uma nota quanto à circulação: penso que não necessitarás de mexer as saídas do retorno, até para não perderes o efeito estético que procuraste com essa configuração. Se colocares as duas wave marea a fazer as grandes diagonais do aquário, na horizontal, ficará bem e resolve a questão detectada pelo Ingo


Boas, João:

Irei experimentar a circulação diagonal, de forma que as correntes se encontrem e entre-cruzem no vidro frontal. Não posso colocar as _wave marea_ muito perto da superfície, pois sugam ar e provocam micro-bolhas, para além  de fazerem um ruído desagradável.

A minha preocupação prende-se com a circulação que terei por detrás da RV, mas julgo que se água for empurrada contra o vidro frontal, tenderá a circular, ou pelas laterais ou pelo fundo, entre a RV. Além disso, tenho duas saídas da bomba de retorno que ficam por detrás da RV. A zona onde poderá haver menos circulação será junto aos tubos, no centro do aquário.

----------


## João M Monteiro

experimenta. mas acho que dá

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Boas, Ingo:
> 
> Obrigado pelas dicas. São pormenores importantes que tenderei a corrigir e/ou melhorar.
> 
> Quanto ao fundo, já tinha pensado nisso, mas tenho dúvidas quanto ao azul ou ao preto...


Não te preocupes, normalmente o fundo que se vende é preto de um lado e azul do outro. Por isso é só escolher  :SbSourire:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Não te preocupes, normalmente o fundo que se vende é preto de um lado e azul do outro. Por isso é só escolher


Porreiro. Dois coelhos com uma cajadada só... :yb624:  

Agora, sério: julgo que com o fundo, quer azul, quer preto, obterei um bom resultado visual, pelo que tenho visto em aquários de outros membros.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Só mais uma nota quanto à circulação: penso que não necessitarás de mexer as saídas do retorno, até para não perderes o efeito estético que procuraste com essa configuração. Se colocares as duas wave marea a fazer as grandes diagonais do aquário, na horizontal, ficará bem e resolve a questão detectada pelo Ingo


Boas, João:

Coloquei a circulação na diagonal, tal como tinham aconselhado, e parece-me muito bem. Olhando para os corais e para as _sabellas_ verifico correntes desencontradas que, embora de uma forma não muito acentuada, simulam o movimento de vai-e-vem das ondas.

----------


## Ingo Barao

:SbOk3:  
ainda bem que o achas melhor :Pracima:  
de qualquer modo podes sempre aumentar a circulacao com um closed loop
ou simplesmente aumentar a potencia das bombas wave :Vitoria:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

A acrescentar mais um coral mole que já mora no meu aquário: um _Lobophytum sp._

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros:

Depois das útimas alterações (correcção da posição das wave marea e colocação de fundo preto) eis novas fotos do meu reef.

Acho que já não faz má figura. Mas há-de melhorar... Os _reefvianenses_ hão-de lá chegar... com a ajuda desta magnífica comunidade que é o _Reefforum_.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

Sim senhor... com o fundo ficou logo com outro aspecto. Agora é seguir em frente a apreciar a viagem. Boa sorte!

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas Passos
 Está melhor sim senhor....
 Mas falta qualquer coisita, uns corais alegravam isso.
 Já sei que tem de ser devagar mas o  pessoal encontra aqui no forúm coisas muito interessantes...
 "Frags", se optares por falar com colegas aqui do forúm vais ver que te surpreendes!!!
 Tens como referencia o diogo e o gil, mas se fizeres uma pesquisa vais encontrar mais pessoal...
 Eu tenho frags do Fabio Vasconcelos e do Silvério Torres, mas á muito mais pessoal , por todo o país, a fragmentar e a disponiblizar os ditos frags a preços bastante interessantes.
 Ainda á poucos dias estive em casa do Pedro Azevedo, a ver o seu  magnifico aqua, e não faltavam lá frags bem bonitos.
 Se falares com ele de certeza que ficas surpreendido com a variedade/qualidade/preço...
O pessoal que está a passar para os duros , em geral, vende os moles...
 Vai aos particulares dar uma vista de olhos...
 Abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

só tenho uma observaçao a fazer,
essa caulerpa que tens no aqua se poderes por na sump é melhor pois é mais facil de controlar, digo isso porque tambem tenho no refugio e tiro quase todos os meses um saco do continente dessa caulerpa.
mas se gostares de a ter no aqua tambem fica giro tens é que ter cuidado para nao ser praga.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> só tenho uma observaçao a fazer,
> essa caulerpa que tens no aqua se poderes por na sump é melhor pois é mais facil de controlar, digo isso porque tambem tenho no refugio e tiro quase todos os meses um saco do continente dessa caulerpa.
> mas se gostares de a ter no aqua tambem fica giro tens é que ter cuidado para nao ser praga.


Sim! Já me tinham avisado disso. Por isso, tenho-a sempre debaixo de olho e faço podas regulares, até comprar um _Zebrasoma flavescens_ que lhes chamará um "figo"...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Mais umas fotos de corais moles e peixe.



*Lobophitum sp.* - 11-02-2007



*Lobophytum sp. e Limpador Verde (Green Wrasse Halichoeres chloropterus)* - 11-02-2007



*Sinularia Flexibilis ainda meia fechada.* - 11-02-2007

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas.

Estive a ver o teu layout e aqui vão umas ideias:

- Libertar o centro do aquário daquelas rochas mais claras de forma a ficares com uma baía. Apesar de com o tempo a alga coralina as fazer encaixar melhor, podes depois quebrar a baía com alguns corais sobre a areia ou rochas baixinhas em vez dessas rochas que estão a encher muito o layout.

- A pilha que está no topo ao centro está a dividir-te o layout ao meio. Se a conseguires deslocar um pouco para um dos lados, isso melhora. Se ela estiver a tapar alguma coisa, podes tentar expandi-la para um dos lados acrescentando rocha no topo pra esquerda ou pra direita a partir dessa pilha.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas.
> 
> Estive a ver o teu layout e aqui vão umas ideias:
> 
> - Libertar o centro do aquário daquelas rochas mais claras de forma a ficares com uma baía. Apesar de com o tempo a alga coralina as fazer encaixar melhor, podes depois quebrar a baía com alguns corais sobre a areia ou rochas baixinhas em vez dessas rochas que estão a encher muito o layout.
> 
> - A pilha que está no topo ao centro está a dividir-te o layout ao meio. Se a conseguires deslocar um pouco para um dos lados, isso melhora. Se ela estiver a tapar alguma coisa, podes tentar expandi-la para um dos lados acrescentando rocha no topo pra esquerda ou pra direita a partir dessa pilha.


Boas, Alfredo:

Antes de mais, obrigado pelos sábios conselhos.

O problema do meu layout é o aquário só ter 40 cm de largura e ter os tubos de saída e entrada de água ao meio. A rocha naquela zona é para esconder os tubos que estão cobertos com espuma de poliuretano.

Por acaso, a última vez que mexi no layout, pensei na baía ao centro e dispor a restante rocha em "U" nas laterais, mas o problema são os tubos centrais e a maneira de colocar toda a rocha de forma a que a massa de água circule por todo o lado.

Confesso que a ideia da baía ao meio me é muito tentadora. Vou estudar a melhor forma de conseguir isso.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Ao modificar o _layout_ do meu aquário, segundo as ideias de Alfredo R. Deus, o meu goby cor-de-rosa _stressou-se_ e durante a noite de 12-07-2007 saltou do aquário. De manhã, quando o vi no chão, ainda estava vivo. Meti-o de novo no aqua, ainda resistiu dois dias e parecia que tinha recuperado, mas acabou por morrer, julgo que devido ao choque térmico a que foi sujeito, pois esteve fora de água, não sei quanto tempo, à temperatura ambiente que estava longe dos 24º da água do aqua.

É pena notificar mais uma baixa de peixes no meu aquário, primeiro o _Amphiprion ocellaris_ depois o _Cryptocentrus leptocephals_.

Bem, agora vou comprar um goby amarelo...

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

É sempre triste perder um animal e dessa forma ainda pior  :Icon Cry:  
Mas infelizmente não é tão raro como isso. Boa sorte com o novo habitante. :Pracima:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boa noite, amigos.

Aqui fica um vídeo do meu aquário em 17-04-2007.

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...-27-4-2007.wmv

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros.

Então? Que acham? Podem fazer comentários!

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas Passos,

Temos realizador! Parabéns, o aqua está mesmo a evoluir. Os teus chromis são um pouco tímidos, não gostam de ser filmados. :HaEbouriffe:  
Fico satisfeito por teres conseguido finalmente ocellaris com saúde.

Boa continuação :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Pedro.

É. As coisas vão indo. O _Chromis_ são realmente um pouco tímidos, mas já vão comendo à minha mão. Quanto aos _ocellaris_, parece-me  :yb663:  que agora as coisas vão. Estes, talvez por terem nascido em cativeiro, não são nada tímidos, antes pelo contrário...

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Clique no icone de Resposta Rápida em cima a que pretende responder para activar esta caixa de resposta

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Clique no icone de Resposta Rápida em cima a que pretende responder para activar esta caixa de resposta


Fala, Maria.

Não entendi este teu post??? :Admirado:

----------


## Maria Fernanda

oii... deculpe estou meio perdida ainda !!!! queria dizer que seu aquário é lindo parabéns!!!!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Fala, Maria.

Obrigado... mas ainda vai ficar melhor com a evolução. Faltam mais uma corais para dar cor...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Fiz actualização do meu setup, com novidades no que respeita a corais. Vide 1.ª página

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá!!!! Eu ainda sou nova nesse mundo não entendo muito bem das coisas ainda mas com meus olhos seu aquário está lindo certo que sei que ainda irá colocar mais corais mas está no caminho certo parabéns :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Olá, Maria.

Obrigado, pelas palavras de incentivo.

Já coloquei mais uns corais. São frags, pelo que são pequenos, mas com o tempo irão crescer e dar outro aspecto ao meu aquário, sobretudo a frag de Green Star Polyp (Pachyclavularia sp.), oferecida por um amigo e conterrâneo meu, Paulo Fornelos  :yb677: . Também estou à espera de mais duas frags de zoanthus e Ricordea verde fluorescente, que adquirir ao companheiro Gil Miguel.

Não sei como está o teu aquário, mas seria interessante colocares umas fotos para podermos ver. :SbOk:

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Vou colocar sim !!!! ele é pequeno mas está uma 
	gracinha ainda não coloquei peixes pois estou para mudar de casa e achei melhor mudar primeiro que será breve !!!! :SbSourire:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> não coloquei peixes pois estou para mudar de casa e achei melhor mudar primeiro que será breve !!!!


Olá, Maria.

Acho uma decisão muito sensata da tua parte. Boa sorte. :Pracima:

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá obridada  :SbOk:  as vezes temos que ter paciência para as coisa darem certo mas no final a recompensa é grande !!!!!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros.

Ficam aqui mais umas fotos do meu aquário, numa altura em que, finalmente, me vi livre das diatomáceas.



1. Geral



2. Vista da direita



3. Pormenor do centro-esquerda.



4. Outra vista direita



5. Onde está o palhaço?



6. Goniopora e companhia.

*Série "Sem comentários"*

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá ... Demorou mas coloquei a foto  :yb624:   da uma olhada  :SbOk:  

    até mais....

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá muito bonito seu Reff vejo que se dedica bastante em seus cuidados com ele  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Passos,

Já introduziste as rochas a encobrir as bombas? Estão bem disfarçadas!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Passos,
> 
> Já introduziste as rochas a encobrir as bombas? Estão bem disfarçadas!


Boas, Pedro.

Ainda não, pois estão de molho e não vejo jeito de lá saírem tão cedo, pois o pH da água do balde ainda continua muito alto, apesar de já lá estarem a curar há mais de um mês.

As bombas estão escondidas na RV.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Boas, Pedro.
> 
> 
> As bombas estão escondidas na RV.


Fizeste um belíssimo trabalho pois quando estiverem cheias de coralina, mal se vão notar!!! :Pracima:

----------


## Sergio Luis Todeschi

Obrigado pela dica, caro José, visando o lado financeiro, qual seria a dimensão do aqua, para a utilização de um vidro de 8mm.


Vou ser sincero com vc, quero fazer um aqua, mas não tenho muito para gastar, mas tbm eu gostaria de eu mesmo fazer e ver a espessura mínima para fazer um aqua de tamanho legal, vc com sua vasta experiência poderia me dar uma dica?

Ja vi que de 15cm de largura, é impossivel, mas sei la qual largura seria legal, para um de 0,80 de alt. e 1,00 de largura??

abç

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Introduzi mais 4 novos inquilinos no meu aquário: 3 Lysmata Seticaudata e um Labroides dimidiatus.

Ao comprá-lo estava consciente das características deste peixe, sobretudo da sua dificuldade de alimentação quando introduzido num aquário com peixes muito vorazes e o perigo de compramos um falso Labroides dimidiatus que ao invés de limpar os peixes dos seus parasitas dá mordiscadelas na pele, causando feridas que podem levar à morte do peixe afectado.

Contudo, devo adiantar que o peixe come muito bem artémia adulta congelada e até flocos. Por outro lado, os peixes que tenho no meu sistema não devem apresentar grande problema no que respeita a voracidade. Para garantir que todos comem costumo deitar a comida em vários pontos do aquário, evitando, assim, a concentração de todos num só local, o que poderia criar dificuldades ao Labroide em apanhar comida.

Vou experimentar outros tipos de alimentação congelada para ver se ele também come.

O certo é que com a introdução deste peixe algo mudou no meu aquário: parece que os _Chromis viridis_ deixaram a timidez de parte e já não se escondem na RV.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas.
> 
> Introduzi mais 4 novos inquilinos no meu aquário: 3 Lysmata Seticaudata e um Labroides dimidiatus.
> 
> Ao comprá-lo estava consciente das características deste peixe, sobretudo da sua dificuldade de alimentação quando introduzido num aquário com peixes muito vorazes e o perigo de compramos um falso Labroides dimidiatus que ao invés de limpar os peixes dos seus parasitas dá mordiscadelas na pele, causando feridas que podem levar à morte do peixe afectado.
> 
> Contudo, devo adiantar que o peixe come muito bem artémia adulta congelada e até flocos. Por outro lado, os peixes que tenho no meu sistema não devem apresentar grande problema no que respeita a voracidade. Para garantir que todos comem costumo deitar a comida em vários pontos do aquário, evitando, assim, a concentração de todos num só local, o que poderia criar dificuldades ao Labroide em apanhar comida.
> 
> Vou experimentar outros tipos de alimentação congelada para ver se ele também come.
> ...


Boas Jose em relaçao ao Lysmata Seticaudata da uma vista de olhos aqui

http://www.aquahobby.com/marine/b_cleaner.php

----------


## João M Monteiro

José Neves,
Querias, com certeza, referir-te ao _Labroides dimidiatus_

----------


## Jose Neves

> José Neves,
> Querias, com certeza, referir-te ao _Labroides dimidiatus_


Tens razao peço desculpa, foi um erro

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, José Neves

Já tinha visto essa informação sobre o Labroides dimidiatus.

Contudo, devo dizer que - pelo que vejo - não me vai nada difícil manter o meu peixe. Come como um "leão" e de tudo. Já lhe tinha dado artémia adulta congelada; ao dar flocos aos outros peixes também comeu; hoje experimentei plâncton vermelho e mysis e também comeu. De fome não morrerá, com certeza!  :Pracima:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Excelentes noticias Passos :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Passos gosto muito do layout !
A quanto tempo tens as bombas wave mareia ? O problema com estas bombas e que precisam de manutencao regular, senao a veia ceramica fica colada devido ao acumulo de depositos de calcio. Isto vai exigir remover as rochas regularmente.
Quanto ao Labroides dimidiatus aceitar comida preparado isto nao guarante sucesso esta comida nao vai conter a nutricao necessaria para manter-lo a longo prazo, boa sorte.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Passos gosto muito do layout !
> A quanto tempo tens as bombas wave mareia ? O problema com estas bombas e que precisam de manutencao regular, senao a veia ceramica fica colada devido ao acumulo de depositos de calcio. Isto vai exigir remover as rochas regularmente.
> Quanto ao Labroides dimidiatus aceitar comida preparado isto nao guarante sucesso esta comida nao vai conter a nutricao necessaria para manter-lo a longo prazo, boa sorte.


Boas, Roberto.

As Seio Wave Marea já as tenho acerca de 6 meses e limpo-as 1 vez por mês. A rocha é fácil de remover. No entanto, estou à espera que umas rochas DIY curem para esconder as bombas. Depois de algum tempo num balde a curar e a não ver resultados positivos, decidi po-las de molho no ribeiro de água doce e corrente.

Quanto ao _Labroides dimidiatus_ vamos ver o que acontece. Espero que tudo corra bem.  :yb663:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Quanto ao Labroides dimidiatus aceitar comida preparado isto nao guarante sucesso esta comida nao vai conter a nutricao necessaria para manter-lo a longo prazo, boa sorte.


Boas, Roberto.

Não querendo duvidar do que afirmas, parece-me, no entanto, que os parasitas e o tecido morto de outros seres vivos que este peixe come não devem fornecer nutrientes muito diferentes dos das comidas preparadas ou mesmo naturais congeladas. Acho que o sucesso com estes peixes se deve mais ao facto de ele aceitar diversos tipos de comida, pois com uma alimentação variada há uma maior probabilidade de serem fornecidos mais nutrientes. Considero, também, muito importante a boa adaptação deste peixe ao aquário. Quando telefonei ao lojista para confirmar se era mesmo um Labroides dimidiatus (confirmado) perguntou-me se quando introduzi o peixes no aquário ele se escondeu? Respondi que não. Andou um pouco junto ao vidro lateral e, pouco tempo depois, já nadava por todo o aquário e comia. Então, ele disse-me tratar-se de um bom sinal.

Espero que esta minha teoria esteja certa, para bem do meu peixe. :yb663:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Passos,

Do que tenho lido, a afirmação do Roberto está correcta.
Por isso, os Labroides apenas são aconselhados em aquários com peixes grandes que lhes possam fornecer o "alimento" que precisam. Mesmo nestes casos, a percentagem de sucesso não é significativa.

De qualquer forma, espero que tudo isto esteja ultrapassado e que as comidas que actualmente disponibilizamos possam, de alguma forma, contribuir para o aumento da esperança de vida destes peixes em cativeiro, que é como quem diz, espero que o teu se safe.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Mais umas fotos do meu sistema. Não têm a qualidade desejável, pois foram tiradas de um filme, mas dá para ver em que ponto está o meu sistema.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Mais umas quantas...

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Quem o viu e quem o vê. Grande evolução. :SbOk:  
A tua Goniopora está com muito bom aspecto. Boa sorte com o Labroides :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Passos :Olá: ,

Continuas com a alimentação da Goniopora tal como começaste? ou mudaste alguma coisa?
Está muito bonita!  :Palmas:   :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá Passos,
> 
> Continuas com a alimentação da Goniopora tal como começaste? ou mudaste alguma coisa?
> Está muito bonita!


Continuo a alimenta-la, uma vez por semana a coincidir quando faço a TPA, com o método do garrafão. Mas, julgo que a utilização de água natural também deve ajudar em alguma coisa...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

É só para anunciar que introduzi o que será o último peixe que introduzo no meu aquário: um Zebrasoma flavescens que veio do aquário do companheiro José Carlos Fernandes. Está perfeitamente adaptado e, ao fim de algumas horas, já comia, sobretudo as algas filamentosas que tinha na RV.  :Pracima:  



Assim, a composição da equipa é a seguinte:

1 Zebrasoma flavescens - estrela da companhia;
2 Amphiprion ocellaris;
4 Chromis viridis;
1 Halichoeres chloropterus
1 Labroides dimidiatus


Tenho consciência que o meu aquário é pequeno para este peixe, mas como precisava de um herbívoro e tem um crescimento mais lento, preferi-o em relação ao _Paracanthurus hepatus_.

A minha intenção é montar um novo aqua com 100 (c) x 60 (l) x 50 (a) e então terei mais espaço para ele.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Actualização, com novo vídeo.

Não é o aspecto actual do aquário. Estou à espera da adaptação de um Sinularia flexibilis que veio do aquário do Paulo Fornelos, para fazer a actualização.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Impecável, parabéns!

Então e o Zebrassoma? Não se quis mostrar?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Impecável, parabéns!
> 
> Então e o Zebrassoma? Não se quis mostrar?


Boas, Pedro.

O Zebrasoma entrou depois desta filmagem. Queria fazer um vídeo mais actual, mas queria ter todos os corais a cem por cento e falta-me estabilizar uma _Sinularia flexibilis_ que entrou no último sábado e ainda não está colada. Depois faço uma filmagem actualizada.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas, Pedro.
> 
> O Zebrasoma entrou depois desta filmagem. Queria fazer um vídeo mais actual, mas queria ter todos os corais a cem por cento e falta-me estabilizar uma _Sinularia flexibilis_ que entrou no último sábado e ainda não está colada. Depois faço uma filmagem actualizada.


Tambem gostei, ja te tinha dito quando vieres ao Porto traz a tua camara para filmares o meu. :SbOk:  

Em relaçao ao Zebrasoma nao sera pouco espaço????

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Tambem gostei, ja te tinha dito quando vieres ao Porto traz a tua camara para filmares o meu. 
> 
> Em relaçao ao Zebrasoma nao sera pouco espaço????


Boas, Zé.

Sim. Realmente o Zebrasoma precisava de mais espaço, mas - entre o Zebrasoma e o Hepatus - aconselharam-me, aqui no Fórum, a optar pelo primeiro, pois tem um crescimento mais lento.

A pensar nas aceleradelas que gosta de dar, mudei um pouco o layout, retirando rocha para ter mais espaço para ele nadar.

O certo é que está a dar conta das algas verdes filamentosas e a RV está a ficar limpinha.

Também tenho projectado fazer um aquário maior em largura, passando dos 40 cm actuais para 60, e aí haverá mais espaço.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Entrou no meu sistema um peixinho espectacular: Gramma loreto.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Fiz um upgrade na circulação do meu aquário, com a introdução de uma Vibration Pump Wavemaker Sunsun, modelo JVP-102, com sistema de suporte de  íman para fixar ao vidro. têm um design muito parecido com as Tunze e este modelo debita 5000 l/h.

As duas Seio WaveMarea ficaram a fazer a circulação de água por detrás da RV.

Eis a foto da bomba para que possam ter uma ideia da sua aparência:

J102.jpg

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Boas.
> 
> Fiz um upgrade na circulação do meu aquário, com a introdução de uma Vibration Pump Wavemaker Sunsun, modelo JVP-102, J102.jpg


Boas Passos :Olá:  
E que tal é a bomba ?
O caudal é largo como os das tunze?
E consumos da menina ? 
Preço / eficiencia ?
que estás a achar da compra ?????

Como vês eu ando por aí :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  
abraço a todos

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ... têm um design muito parecido com as Tunze e este modelo debita 5000 l/h.
> 
> J102.jpg


Boas, Passos!!  :Wink: 

Para ser mais preciso, eu diria muito parecido com as korália!

Um abraço!

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas Passos 
quando dizes que a bomba é ( Wavemaker ), o que queres dizer com isso?
tem algum controlador?
é que eu tenho uma igual e nao vejo nada de diferente em relaçao as ex: coralia ou tunze.
respondendo ao paulo
na minha opiniao bastante aceitavel em termos de qualidade.
consumo : 12W
caudal : bastante disperço
em questao qualidade preço: duvido haver melhor no mercado.
só tem um senao: o veio é em metal, agora resta saber que tipo de metal é , e se enferruja com o tempo, tenho a minha á cerca de um mes e até agora estou bastante satisfeito

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Ora vamos lá responder.

Paulo: é bom que andes por aí... para não me sentir tão só.

O César já respondeu às tuas perguntas. Quanto ao veio, quem mas vendeu disse-me que era de aço inox. Relativamente à sua performance, posso dizer que a coloquei num dos lados do meu aquário (100 cm de comprido) e o fluxo de água esbarra no outro vidro e faz retorno. É um caudal largo e bem disperso. Este modelo é de 5000 l/h. Mas se quiseres ver "in loco" é só avisares.

César: quando digo que é wavemaker, limitei-me a transcrever a descrição da embalagem da bomba. Também diz que é "Vibration" e não sei porquê. Concluindo: não tem controlador.

Francisco: digamos que é um novo paradigma no design de bombas de circulação. Uma espécie de "fusion" entre Koralia e Tunze. O que importa é que seja eficiente e a um preço mais acessível.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...
> Francisco: digamos que é um novo paradigma no design de bombas de circulação. Uma espécie de "fusion" entre Koralia e Tunze. O que importa é que seja eficiente e a um preço mais acessível.


Boas Passos  :Olá:  

Eu não diria melhor!! Mais uma concorrência à Europa vinda do oriente... Barata! Vamos ver se não tem o problemas das korálias iniciais, a mim pelo veio, parece-me que sim, todas as korálias actuais trazem o veio em cerâmica.

Um abraço!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Respeitando a sugestão do Moderador de Área, vou deixar neste tópico os links que ligam aos outros tópicos relacionados com o meu aquário. Toda a sua evolução futura, será registada neste local.

*- Lethes Reef em Dezembro de 2007*

* - Lethes Reef em 31 de Março de 2008*

*- Lethes Reef em Setembro de 2008*

-* Lethes Reef Remodelação em 17 de Maio de 2009*

*- Lethes Reef em Agosto de 2009*

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Na mudança de lâmpadas decidi alterar a configuração da iluminação do meu aquário, abdicando ao ATI Pro-Color, e ficando disposta da seguinte maneira:

- 234w totais, distribuídos por dois reflectores com 3 lâmpadas T5 cada, de 39w, com 3 ATI Blue Spezial 15.000K; 2 ATI Blue Plus 20.000K Trifosfórico; 1 azul actinica.

Confere-lhe uma cor mais natural para além de intensificar a cor dos corais e dos peixes.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Passos

*Então abdicaste da Pro-Color e colocaste uma Actinica, foi isso?*

Pois parece-me que a minha actual configuração é igual à tua anterior e não gosto... o meu foco de leds tem um espectro bem mais atraente do que a calha T5... pois o espectro do foco é mais azulado enquanto que a calha parece-me muito branca...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Bom dia Passos
> 
> *Então abdicaste da Pro-Color e colocaste uma Actinica, foi isso?*
> 
> Pois parece-me que a minha actual configuração é igual à tua anterior(...)
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Exato, Pedro. Retirei a Pro-Color. Pelo que entendo, tens a Pro-Color na tua atual configuração. Essa lâmpada dá uma tonalidade rosada à água.

Ventilei a hipótese de colocar 3 ATI Blue Plus, 1 azul actinica e 2 ATI Blue Spezial o que daria uma tonalidade mais marinha, sobre o azul.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas Passos
Eu para o fim do ano também tenho de trocar as lampadas...
Podias colocar duas fotos ( antes e depois ) para o 
pessoal ver efeito... :yb665: 
abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Paulo.

Com certeza que posso.

Mas a grande diferença que noto, apesar de ainda não ter colocado a actínica, é a predominância da tonalidade azul e não a esbatida de rosado quando tinha a Pro-Color.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Eis as fotos, antes de depois, de mudar as lâmpadas, primeiro com a Pro-Color e depois sem ela.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas Passos :Olá: 
As pessoas até podem gostar da mais clara e que até puxa mais pelas cores.
Mas quem já mergulhou em recifes não terá muitas duvidas sobre
qual a cor mais natural...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas Passos
> As pessoas até podem gostar da mais clara e que até puxa mais pelas cores.
> Mas quem já mergulhou em recifes não terá muitas duvidas sobre
> qual a cor mais natural...


Boas, Paulo.

Infelizmente, nunca mergulhei em recifes de coral  :yb620: , mas ao ver diversos documentários verifico que agora a iluminação do meu aquário se aproxima mais do natural. Quanto às cores dos corais, julgo que agora, apesar de nas fotos não parecer isso, estão mais evidentes.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boa tarde a todos.

Ficam atualizações do meu sistema a 31-01-2011. Espero que gostem!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Algumas fotos do meus sistema em 31-01-2011.

----------

